# OPI Nail Polish Swatches



## fictionwriter04 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hope you enjoy my OPI swatches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> After swatching all of these colours, I discovered that I have very few light pastel spring colours in my OPI collection. Which ones do you recommend?













*1.* This colour is unknown (it is a mini polish that did not come with a label)  *2.* Glim-merry Gold  *3.* Mad as a Hatter  *4.* DS Shimmer  *5.* Suzi Skis in the Pyrenees Suede  *6.* Suzi Skis in the Pyrenees  *7.* Absolutely Alice  *8.* Sahara Sapphire  *9.* Loyalty Islands Lilac  *10.* Venus Di Violet  *11.* Shanghai Shimmer (this one has changed colour since I got it. It used to be a pretty light pink with a green duochrome, now it is a brownish purple with a green duochrome)  *12.* Significant Other Colour  *13.* DS Diamond  *14.* Parlez-Vous OPI?  *15.* Done Out in Deco  *16.* A Grape Fit  *17.* Catherine the Grape  *18.* Lincoln Park After Dark Suede  *19.* Concord Grape  *20.* Yesâ€¦I Can Can  *21.* OPI Ink  *22.* Purple with a Purpose  *23.* Plugged-In Plum  *24.* Glove You So Much  *25.* Dear Santa  *26.* Meet &amp; Jingle  *27.* Thanks So Muchness!  *28.* Smitten with Mittens  *29.* Off with her Red!  *30.* Ecuadorable Coral  *31.* Brainiac (Sephora by OPI)  *32.* Baguette Me Not  *33.* Youâ€™re Such a Kabuki Queen  *34.* No Spain No Gain  *35.* La Paz-itively Hot  *36.* The Lifeguard Makes Me Blush  *37.* Shorts Story  *38.* Mall Queen Mauve (Nicole by OPI)  *39.* Japanese Rose Garden  *40.* Not So Bora-Boring Pink  *41.* Donâ€™t Melbourne the Toast  *42.* Got a Date To-Knight  *43.* Rosy Future  *44.* Italian Love Affair  *45.* Pink of Hearts  *46.* Hawaiian Orchid  *47.* Kiss on the Chic  *48.* Pearl of Wisdom 

Edit by Zadidoll: Fixed the Youtube video since you had a double of the same video up.


----------



## LOH11 (Mar 19, 2011)

I love #13...I might have to pick me up that color!


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Mar 19, 2011)

it is one of my favourites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kayleigh83 (Mar 19, 2011)

Oooh I see a few there I really like! Thank you!


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 19, 2011)

My favs are 3,10,12,13 and 23. I'll definitely be looking for dupes.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 20, 2011)

#1 looks similar to Happy Anniversary! which was part of their 25th Anniversary colors.


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Mar 20, 2011)

ohhh that is very possible. I have had happy anniversary put on my nails at salons before though and i think it is a bit more silver and has more concentrated glitter. i may be wrong though. i have been trying to get my hands on a bottle of happy anniversary for like 4 years now...it would be funny if i had one all this time lol


----------



## katana (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow! What a collection of polishes! Lovely swatting, thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 20, 2011)

It's still available for sale at professional companies like Ed Wyse and OPI Pro. It sells for $4.25 and retails for $8.50.



> Originally Posted by *fictionwriter04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ohhh that is very possible. I have had happy anniversary put on my nails at salons before though and i think it is a bit more silver and has more concentrated glitter. i may be wrong though. i have been trying to get my hands on a bottle of happy anniversary for like 4 years now...it would be funny if i had one all this time lol


 If you post a pic of the bottle I can go to one of the pro sites and compare it for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aMilii (Mar 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> #1 looks similar to Happy Anniversary! which was part of their 25th Anniversary colors.



oh my gosh that is exactly what i was thinking!!!  I had that as the base to a French Manicure in the OPI axxium line, it is really beautiful on for a bit of shimmer.


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 21, 2011)

Great collection, so many colors going to my wish list now. Keep the swatches coming!


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Aug 8, 2011)

new video link added  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 8, 2011)

I edited your original post since you had the same video up twice. If you have another new one please add it.

I still think I need your polishes to be added to my collection. lol


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank-you so much! I added it twice by accident and it wouldn't let me get rid of the extra one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

